# Cheapest Cork Bark and Reptile Woods?



## Potatatas (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi all


Where do you all get your cork and wood from for your reptiles online? I'm not a fan of ordering this stuff online as it's really just down to luck but don't have a choice. The nearest reptile shop is about 45 mins drive and they're way overpriced. The best place I've found so far is internet reptile's ProRep 5kg mixed bulk bag for £33. Not really sure how much 5kg of cork bark is though... 



I'm looking to make a bioactive crested gecko enclosure and plan on using lots of cork and wood for the background and climbing space.


Any advice appreciated! Cheers


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I know Bio-Active Herps (Tarron on here) does a nice selection of cork bark - I am sure if you confirm what sort of look you are going for he and Louise can select appropriate pieces for you.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Fraser.

We sell Cork as individual pieces across our range of flats, tubes and branches, so you get the one you want, complete with measurements. We also do 5kg Sacks of Flats, Flats and Branches or just branches, for only £30

www.bioactiveherps.co.uk


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Potatatas said:


> Hi all



hi there 
I use this guy on ebay he have some nice cork bark 
and at good prices


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-X-CORK...818767?hash=item2f2fd2fa8f:g:zgMAAOSwfN5a8Ktj


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Tarron said:


> Thanks Fraser.
> 
> We sell Cork as individual pieces across our range of flats, tubes and branches, so you get the one you want, complete with measurements. We also do 5kg Sacks of Flats, Flats and Branches or just branches, for only £30
> 
> www.bioactiveherps.co.uk


hi there just looked at you site its good site 
but I think you need to restock a lot of your plants
as there was some I would have loved to have but you was out of stock 
please let me know when you have restocked the plants


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

dps51 said:


> hi there just looked at you site its good site
> but I think you need to restock a lot of your plants
> as there was some I would have loved to have but you was out of stock
> please let me know when you have restocked the plants


We have a large delivery planned for next week, unlike most places, we buy direct from the dutch markets, so import them in bulk. Obviously toward the next order of plants, things can run a little low, depending what you are after.

If you follow our page, www.facebook.com/bioactiveherps we always update when the new shipments are in.


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Tarron said:


> We have a large delivery planned for next week, unlike most places, we buy direct from the dutch markets, so import them in bulk. Obviously toward the next order of plants, things can run a little low, depending what you are after.
> 
> If you follow our page, www.facebook.com/bioactiveherps we always update when the new shipments are in.


thanks I don't use facebook never have and never will I have booked marked you site so will have look now and then 
thanks


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 24, 2018)

Tarron said:


> We have a large delivery planned for next week, unlike most places, we buy direct from the dutch markets, so import them in bulk. Obviously toward the next order of plants, things can run a little low, depending what you are after..



I'm looking to get a 4 or 5 live plants too but have pretty much no knowledge about plants apart from sometimes you need to water them... This is the next area for me to research. Just getting costings together and figuring out all the elements right now.



Would you be able to recommend a few species that would work well in a crested gecko bioactive setup? I'm planning on including some heat source to keep ambient temps around 22c, plus a 2% uvb flourescent compact as the light source.


Want to include plants with broader leaves to support the gecko but also would like some variation in the plants so maybe 3 broad leafed and another 1 or 2 a little different for variety.


EDIT: Just seen you have got plants for specific species on your website!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Potatatas said:


> I'm looking to get a 4 or 5 live plants too but have pretty much no knowledge about plants apart from sometimes you need to water them... This is the next area for me to research. Just getting costings together and figuring out all the elements right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yes we have a couple of bundles. these are great value and work out well for people like yourself, who aren't too sure which plants to go for


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 24, 2018)

Tarron said:


> Haha, yes we have a couple of bundles. these are great value and work out well for people like yourself, who aren't too sure which plants to go for



When do you think you'll be getting new stock in? Will it definitely be this week? I have a bunch of plants in my wishlist, just waiting for them to be in stock! Cheers


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Potatatas said:


> Tarron said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, yes we have a couple of bundles. these are great value and work out well for people like yourself, who aren't too sure which plants to go for
> ...


We are expecting the delivery either later today or first thing tomorrow I think. I'll send you a message when they're up, or keep an eye on our page if you follow Facebook, as it will be posted. 

Cheers


----------

